# Booking ferry tickets or not?



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning

We've done Dover to Calais several times and can't work out if it's cheaper to book or not. We've turned up and had crossings for £20.00 and other times it's been £50. On cheapferry.co.uk we can book a crossing within the next week on dfds for £46 will it be cheaper to turn up? If anyone knows for a fact which is consistently cheaper it would be a big help, thanks? 

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*book*

Book First.

Last minute is always (in my experience) much more expensive

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you might get a cheap crossing at 3am on a Tuesday morning in Niovember that could be cheaper than booking ahead, but it's unlikely to be the case in the main season at 10am on a Saturday :roll: .

The ferry companies and Eurotunnel operate a "fluid" pricing structure which means that for most of the time it's beneficial to book in advance - even a week or so. And don't forget that there's no SeaFrance now, so reduced capacity compared with 2011.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

bognormike said:


> you might get a cheap crossing at 3am on a Tuesday morning in Niovember that could be cheaper than booking ahead, but it's unlikely to be the case in the main season at 10am on a Saturday :roll: .
> 
> The ferry companies and Eurotunnel operate a "fluid" pricing structure which means that for most of the time it's beneficial to book in advance - even a week or so. And don't forget that there's no SeaFrance now, so reduced capacity compared with 2011.


Thanks for the top tip Mike. I'll drive to Dover this week and wait there until November ..... anything to save a tenner.

I'll prob book and then ask when I get there for the return crossing.

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Keith - we normally poodle down to Dover in the evening, cross over and overnight on the Calais Port car park. There are several advantages in doing this, not the least being the evening fare. We average around £40 for a 7.5mt van so don't bother to book ahead. The only time we came unstuck was when we returned at the same time as fans from a major event at Spa. Now we just check the prices the same day to make sure and take avoiding action if necessary.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

DFDS are doing a 03:00 ferry crossing for £34. Not bad and it looks like you only need to book 48 hours in advance to get it. 

Cheers

Keith.


----------

